# need a camera



## sid25290 (Jun 19, 2011)

hello people
i am going to purchase a new camera
i want a super zoom bridge camera
my budge is 25k
can stretch a little if getting a really good deal
dnt want a dslr bcoz cant keep upgrading and cant keep up with the regular cleaning of dust and moisture
so i want a camera which look like a dslr(bridge camera)
my priority is good zoom with excellent photos
should be good with moving objects as well(sport Photography)
video shooting is not of much importance here
but still image should be of top notch
thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Sounava (Jun 20, 2011)

Panasonic FZ45/FZ40.


----------



## sid25290 (Jun 20, 2011)

but what i have heard and seen in reviews is that fz100 is better then fz40
or shall i go for canon sx30is or nikon p500?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 20, 2011)

In terms of features FZ100 is better. But in image quality FZ40 is better.


----------

